# Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden



## DOTL (11. März 2009)

*Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Hallo,

ich bin über einen Reformvorschlag einer Privatperson gestoßen, welche via Onlinepetition an den Deutschen Bundestag ein gesetzliches Grundeinkommen fordert.

Jene Petition sieht vor, dass Erwachsene ein monatliches Grundgehalt von 1500 Euro erhalten sollen, Kinder hingegen 1000 Euro.
Im Gegenzug fallen sämtliche Transferleistungen (z.B. gesetzliche Rentenversicherung, Arbeitslosenleistungen, etc.), Steuern und anderweitige Subventionen weg. Als einzige Besteuerung soll eine hohe Konsumsteuer - also eine höhere Mehrwertsteuer - gelten.

Laut der "Zeit" soll diese Petition mittlerweile zur größten Petition Deutschlands zählen, welche mit über 50.000 "Unterschriften" die größte Unterstützerschaft erreichen konnte.

Bisher hat der Bundestag diese Petition nicht aufgegriffen, allerdings halten sich die Parteien bisher noch ziemlich bedeckt. Verschiedene Politiker aus verschiedenen bundespolitischen Parteilagern haben diesen Reformvorschlag sehr ablehnend betrachtet, da dieser dem Leistungsfähigkeitsprinzip der sozialen Marktwirtschaft widersprechen würde. Abgesehen davon sei die Finanzierung nicht sichergestellt. Als Gegenmaßnahme seien eher bessere Bildungsmöglichkeiten zu realisieren, wodurch bessere Arbeitsbedingungen für Einzelne geschaffen werden sollen. Auch setzten sich einige Politiker für eine Reform der Zeitarbeit ein.
Hingegen konnte dieser Vorschlag indirekt auch Zustimmung gewinnen. Unabhängig dieses Reformvorschlags machte Dieter Althaus (Ministerpräsident Thüringen, CDU) den Vorschlag, dass Erwachsene ein Grundgehalt (also ein Basisgehalt) von 600 Euro erhalten sollten und Kinder eines von 200 Euro. Dadurch sollte die Existenz sichergestellt werden, aber der Anreiz zu arbeit und damit dem Leistungsfähigkeitsprinzip zu entsprechen, nicht genommen werden.

Nun meine Frage:

Was haltet ihr von diesem Vorschlag?

Haltet ihr ein Grundgehalt (unabhängig der Höhe) für sinnvoll?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Grundgehalt halte ich prinzipiell für sinnvoll, wenn das System ausreichend stark geschlossen ist.
D.h. ein derartiges System wird ein enormes Interesse im Ausland hervorrufen - man braucht also sehr effektive Zuwanderungsregeln. Außerdem bleibt der positive Effekt einer flächendeckenden Mindestlohnregelung (sehr schlecht bezahlte Jobs werden nicht mehr angenommen -> müssen aufgewertet werden) aus, wenn diese Jobs in großer Zahl von ausländischen Arbeitskräften übernommen werden. (ein Schutz davor könnte innerhalb der EU sehr schwer werden)
Zu guter letzt ist ein derartiges System ein sehr sinnvoller Ersatz für andere soziale Unterstützungsmaßnahmen (bis runter zur Suppenküche und Obdachlosenbetreuung) - das funktioniert aber ebenfalls nur, wenn alle im Einzugsbereich der selbigen das Grundeinkommen erhalten werden. Hier befürchte ich massive soziale Probleme (und damit Konflikte) im Bereich von dauerhaft in Deutschland lebenden Ausländern.

Zu guter letzt: Die Höhe muss natürlich angemessen sein. 1500€ für einen Erwachsenen???
Hat da jemand großen Privatbesitz und will eine Inflation anzetteln? Wenn man keine zusätzliche Zukunftsvorsorge betreiben muss (und dass muss man bei dieser Regelung ja nicht mehr) und die Krankenversorgung weiterhin extra läuft (was aufgrund der zufälligen Verteilung der Kosten auf einzelne sehr sinnvoll ist) kann man derzeit ganz gut von 600€, maximal 700€ leben (mit dieser Regelung entfällt ja auch der Zwang, in Ballungsräumen zu bleiben, weil man größere Chancen auf einen neuen Job hat). Bisherige politische Pläne (in größerem Maße von der Linke vertreten, Ansätze bei den Grünen und der SPD) gingen von maximal 800€ aus, was imho ein mehr als großzügiges Maß ist.
Ich würde 650€+jährlichen Inflationsausgleich nehmen, das ist genug zum Leben und für ein bißchen Spielraum. (letzterer wird zwar auch missbraucht werden, ist aber zwingend notwendig, damit Personen sich in kleinerem Maßstab die Grundlagen für Selbstständigkeit, künstlerische oder soziale Beätigung,... schaffen können, was für die Gesellschaft zuträglich wäre)

Ebenso abstrus bei obiger Petition ist die Finanzierung.
Da greift genau das, was ich regelmäßig der Politik vorwerfe: Sie begreifen nicht, dass "steuern" auch eine zweite, nämlich eine lenkende Bedeutung hat.
Und für das ist nicht zu unterschätzen.
Nun wollen wir in Deutschland auch eine ganze Menge lenken - z.B. soll (und muss) der Verbrauch quasi aller natürlichen Ressourcen (angefangen beim Öl, aber bis hin zu "Fläche") drastisch reduziert bzw. auf 0 gesenkt werden, außerdem muss (gerade auch bei so einem System) der Geldfluß ins Ausland verringert werden. Umgekehrt wollen wir einen lebhafteren Binnenmarkt, bei dem das Geld innerhalb Deutschlands zirkuliert.
Eine Konsumsteuer betrifft keinen einzigen der abzustellenden Punkte, sondern flächig den kompletten Markt - da der zu einem größeren Teil ein Binnenmarkt ist also genau das, was gefördert werden sollte.
Totaler Schwachsinn.

Sinnvolle Gegenfinanzierung würde imho den Verbrauch von Primärenergieträgern, (im zeitlichen Rahmen des Verbrauchs) nicht nachwachsenden Rohstoffen, und Flächen sowie Umweltverschmutzung in jeder Form belasten.
Immerhin scheint die Petition eine Abschaffung der Steuern zu beabsichtigen, die aktuell die Schaffung von Arbeit bestrafen - genau wie obiges imho sehr sinnvoll, auch ohne Grundeinkommen.
Aber die Motivation liegt in dem Fall wohl in Bürokratismusabbau, nicht in den gesellschaftlichen Auswirkungen...


----------



## JePe (11. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Der Zeichnungszeitraum fuer diesen alle Jahre wieder breitgetretenen Quark ist gottlob inzwischen ueberschritten.

Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen? Wie soll das finanziert werden, von wem und warum?

In der vom thueringischen Skifahrer angedachten Hoehe existiert es objektiv bereits - unter dem Namen Hartz IV. Addiert man auf dieses naemlich die von der Gesellschaft finanzierte Warmmiete, bewegt man sich etwa auf diesem Niveau. Wer glaubt, dass eine Apostrophierung dieser Leistung als "bedingungslos" einen Anreiz zur Arbeitsaufnahme schaffen wuerde, glaubt vermutlich auch, dass die kleinen Kinder der Klapperstorch bringt. Jedenfalls konnte ich schon selbst beobachten, wie erfindungsreich und halsstarrig sich Bezieher dieser Leistung -trotz Sanktionsandrohung- um angebotene (qualifizierte) Arbeit gedrueckt haben. Wie der Wegfall der Sanktionsandrohung hier die Laeuterung vom reinen Nehmer hin zum aktiven, sozialen Mitglied der Gemeinschaft bewirken soll, ist mir voellig schleierhaft.

Eine andere, von links aussen oft zu hoerende Zahl, ist €1.500. Finanziert werden soll auch hier im Grunde ueber eine Konsumsteuer - von 100 Prozent. Im Klartext wuerde das Broetchen dann nicht mehr €0.25, sondern €0.50 kosten. Das wuerde erstens die Kaufkraft auf ein Niveau von womoeglich weniger als das reduzieren, was ein Hartz IV-Bezieher heute zur Verfuegung hat, und ausserdem die Schattenwirtschaft explodieren lassen - weil der neue Abfluss dann naemlich nicht mehr €250,- sondern €500,- kosten wuerde. Oder eben €300,- ... dann aber ohne Rechnung vom Klempner.

Von Nachkommastellen wie etwa, dass wir nicht auf dem Planeten Deutschland leben, sondern in der EU, deren Mitglied wir sind, mal ganz zu schweigen.

Ein bGE ist eine soziale Utopie, oder besser noch: ein soziales perpetuum mobile. Davon zu traeumen ist O.K., aber wenn Politiker es in Aussicht stellen, ist allergroesstes Misstrauen geboten. Entweder luegen sie wie gedruckt oder sind dumm genug zu glauben, es koennte funktionieren. Jeder darf selbst entscheiden, was schlimmer ist.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

1500€ + das Bruttogehalt (keine Abzüge mehr)? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Wie soll das finanziert werden?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> 1500€ + das Bruttogehalt (keine Abzüge mehr)? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Wie soll das finanziert werden?


In dem man alle unnötigen Subventionen stoppt (Landwirtschaft  ), unnötige oder schwachsinnige Ausgaben eindämmt (Halstenbecker Knick-Ei, diverse Brücken, die zu nix nutze sind), hier hat man die allgemeine Verschwendung, die man in D leider sehr häufig antrifft.

Ein Beispiel ausm Umfeld: vor Jahrzehnten wurd der Bahnhof in der Stadt außer Dienst gestellt, jetzt soll ein neuer gebaut werden...

Fakt ist aber, das ein Mindestlohn her muss, die "Nebenkosten" für den Arbeitgeber drastisch reduziert werden müssen und der Hartz4 Satz verdoppelt...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

aber 1500? Sehr sehr viele würden dann nicht mehr arbeiten gehen.


----------



## DOTL (12. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Ich denke ein geregelter und angemessener Mindestlohn ist für manche Branchen nicht falsch. Aber ein solches Prinzip ist mit dem eines Gruneinkommens für jeden nicht vergleichbar. Oskar Lafontaine forderte immer wieder schon einen Mindestlohn und weiterhin wurden seine Forderungen hinsichtlich eines Grundeinkommens durch seine Partei verstärkt. Jedoch ist es wahrlich so, dass ein (hohes) Grundeinkommen dem Leistungsfähigkeitsprinzips der sozialen Marktwirtschaft widersprechen würde. Sicherlich ist es so, dass man durch ein höheres Einkommen freier agieren kann. Es stehen einem mehr Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung, was bereits bei Freizeit- und Konsumangeboten anfängt aber auch bis in den Bildungssektor greift. Hingegen werden durch den progressiven Steuersatz höhere Einkommen auch stärker versteuert. Allerdings zeigt unser (Steuer)System hier auch einige Unklarheiten. Jedem Erwerbstätigen werden beispielsweise 4000 Euro an Bildungsaufwendungen zugesprochen, welche ein jeder von seiner Steuer absetzen kann. Allerdings, nur derjenige, der bereits ein höheres Einkommen erzielt kann von dieser Regelung wirklich profitieren - anteilsmäßig aber jeder, der bereits ein Einkommen über den sog. 7664 Euro. Durch ein gesichertes Grundeinkommen für jeden, so könnte man argumentieren, würde jenes dann wegfallen. Also schwindet der Anreiz sich weiterzubilden oder stattdessen werden lediglich Konsum- und Freizeitangebote genutzt.
Hier würde aber dann das greifen, was JePe erwähnte. Durch den erhöhten Steuersatz (also durch eine hohe Mehrwertsteuer) sinkt auch die Kaufkraft und damit das Realeinkommen. 

Vielleicht ist es besser, wenn man stattdessen die Höhe des Existenzminiums anpasst. Die 7664 Euro als steuerliche Freigrenze wurde im Zuge der Konjunkturprogramme auf 8000 Euro erhöht, in Österreich hingegen hat man 10.000 Euro. Mit jenen 10.000 Euro kann noch nicht seinen kompletten Haushalt bewältigen, aber das soll ja auch nicht das Ziel und der Sinn sein.
Dazu könnte man noch die Idee von oben aufnehmen und einen angemessenen Mindestlohn für bestimmte Branchen realisieren. 
Das Ziel soll sein, dass Geringverdiener entlastet werden. Dadurch wiederum nimmt man den Leuten nicht den Anreiz zur Arbeit zu gehen, zugleich werden sie auch nicht so stark besteuert. Subjektiv vermittelt könnte man dadurch auch das Gefühl vermitteln, dass die Arbeit mehr an Wert gewonnen hat.
Die Idee des Grundeinkommens ist ja defacto nur für Geringverdienende interessant. Jemand, der bisher 5000 Euro als monatliches Netto verdienen konnte wird durch das Angebot von 1500 Euro (monatlich, netto) wohl nicht daheim bleiben und seinen Job ruhen lassen.


----------



## Sash (12. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> aber 1500? Sehr sehr viele würden dann nicht mehr arbeiten gehen.


 es geht darum das wir nun in einer zeit leben wo nicht mehr jeder arbeit hat bzw arbeiten kann. nur das muß eingesehen werden und auch akzeptiert.


----------



## Bleipriester (12. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Das erinniert mich an an Wahlkampfthema der FPD von 2005. Dort war von 7000 Euro jährlich für jeden Deutschen, egal welchen Alters oder Statuses die Rede.

SitzRiese hat Recht, viele würden sich ein paradisisches Leben machen, und alle, die auch durch ihr eigenes, verdientes Einkommen auch sehr gut leben konnten, wären höchst verägert!

Die Finanzierung ist außerdem unmöglich. Der FDP-Vorschlag allein (7000 Jährlich) würde den Bundeshaushalt jährlich mit 600 Milliarden belasten. Die jährlichen Einnahmen des Bundes belaufen sich rund 1000 Milliarden (1 Billion) Euro.
Man braucht jetzt nicht zu rechnen, um herauszufinden, daß es mit 18000 Euro jährlich für jeden nicht mehr hinkommt, zumal allein die 600 Milliarden den Staat schon lahmlegen würden!


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Man muss die Leute auch dazu bringen, das nicht jeder im Haushalt arbeiten geht bzw arbeiten muss und sich, bei größeren Familien, 1-2 Leute um Haus und Kinder kümmern, 1-2 gehen dann arbeiten.

Früher war das ja auch möglich, da konnte einer (der Mann, idR) arbeiten gehen und von dem Gehalt konnt man dann leben, das ist heute nicht mehr so gut möglich.

Durch diesen Zustand werden einige Arbeitsplätze belegt, die andere dringender gebraucht hätten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



DOTL schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es besser, wenn man stattdessen die Höhe des Existenzminiums anpasst. Die 7664 Euro als steuerliche Freigrenze wurde im Zuge der Konjunkturprogramme auf 8000 Euro erhöht, in Österreich hingegen hat man 10.000 Euro. Mit jenen 10.000 Euro kann noch nicht seinen kompletten Haushalt bewältigen, aber das soll ja auch nicht das Ziel und der Sinn sein.
> Dazu könnte man noch die Idee von oben aufnehmen und einen angemessenen Mindestlohn für bestimmte Branchen realisieren.
> Das Ziel soll sein, dass Geringverdiener entlastet werden. Dadurch wiederum nimmt man den Leuten nicht den Anreiz zur Arbeit zu gehen, zugleich werden sie auch nicht so stark besteuert. Subjektiv vermittelt könnte man dadurch auch das Gefühl vermitteln, dass die Arbeit mehr an Wert gewonnen hat.
> Die Idee des Grundeinkommens ist ja defacto nur für Geringverdienende interessant. Jemand, der bisher 5000 Euro als monatliches Netto verdienen konnte wird durch das Angebot von 1500 Euro (monatlich, netto) wohl nicht daheim bleiben und seinen Job ruhen lassen.




Einer der Hintergedanken beim Grundeinkommen ist eine drastische Vereinfachung des komplexen Sozialsystems, es erstetzt gleichzeitig auch Rente, Arbeitslosen- und Sozialhilfe, diverse Sozialleistungen müssen nicht mehr bezuschusst oder kostenlos angeboten werden, Kindergeld, Mietzuschüsse, Bafög,... Auch die gesamte zugehörige Bürokratie kann abgebaut werden. (gibt Berichte, dass in einigen Regionen das kontrollieren von HartzIVern mehr kostet, als man durch die aufgedeckten Verstöße einspart  )
Das alles erreicht man mit einer Begünstigung von Geringverienern im Steuerrecht nicht.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einer der Hintergedanken beim Grundeinkommen ist eine drastische Vereinfachung des komplexen Sozialsystems, es erstetzt gleichzeitig auch Rente, Arbeitslosen- und Sozialhilfe, diverse Sozialleistungen müssen nicht mehr bezuschusst oder kostenlos angeboten werden, Kindergeld, Mietzuschüsse, Bafög,... Auch die gesamte zugehörige Bürokratie kann abgebaut werden. (gibt Berichte, dass in einigen Regionen das kontrollieren von HartzIVern mehr kostet, als man durch die aufgedeckten Verstöße einspart  )
> Das alles erreicht man mit einer Begünstigung von Geringverienern im Steuerrecht nicht.




Das bringt dann tausende arbeitslose Beamte


----------



## Nuklon (13. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Diese Vorschläge nützen alles nix. Kapitalismus reguliert sich selber. Und wenn ein Großteil der Leute plötzlich mehr Geld für bestimmte Sachen hat, werden für diese die Preise angezogen. In meinen Augen zuerst bei Lebensmitteln.
Und für 1500 € würden 45 von 50 Leuten in meinem Bekanntenkreis nicht mehr oder weniger arbeiten gehen, weil sie nicht mal auf tausend im Monat kommen. Klingt hart, ist aber so(meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Bleipriester (13. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

50000 Spaßvögel, von denen nicht einziger darüber nachgedacht hat, wie das zu finanzieren ist und welche fatale Folgen das hat.
Nicht nur, daß es mehr kostet, als überhaupt da ist.
Da Kinder nur 1000 Euro bekommen, gehe ich jetzt mal von 16000 Euro jählich für jeden aus, das sind bei 80000000 Menschen genau 1280000000000, also 1,28 Billion Euro.
Nicht nur, daß es kein Geld mehr gäbe für Schulen, Infrastruktur, Polizei, Armee und alle anderen Staatsausgaben, man müßte auch noch 280 Milliarden (Staatshaushalt 1 Billion] im Jahr an Schulden aufnehmen.
Die deutsche Kreditwürdigkeit würde innerhalb weniger Monate von der Bewertung AAA auf den schlechtest möglichen Wert abfallen, was dazu führt, da Kredite teurer werden und letztendlich nicht mehr gewährt werden.

50000 mal geballter Schwachsinn!
Solche Leute sind nicht ernst zu nehmen. Gott bewahre, daß solche Clowns Einfluß auf die Politik nehmen können. Es ist schon nicht mehr scherzhaft gemeint, wenn ich sage, daß für solche Leute eine Entmündigung in Frage kommt. 

Was fordern sie als nächstes? Mondlandung auf dem Mars? Bockwurst kostenlos für alle? Brennstäbe als Ersatz für Neonröhren? Wie gesagt, Gott bewahre!!!


----------



## Nuklon (13. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Die Idee war ja eine Umverteilung zu schaffen, da der Durschnittsverdienst darüber liegt, der Großteil der Bevölkerung jedoch weniger verdient.
Niemand hat gesagt, dass der Staat die alleinige Last tragen soll. Was aber ich aber dem Kapitalistischen System zuschreibe, da keiner mehr an unseren total verarmten Reichen und unsere Unternehmen denkt, die nichts abgeben können, vor Sorgen um ihren Lebensunterhalt.
Wir sind eine Gesellschaft, die zusammen lebt, dies scheine viele gern zu vergessen.


----------



## Bleipriester (13. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



Nuklon schrieb:


> Niemand hat gesagt, dass der Staat die alleinige Last tragen soll.


 
Wer denn dann, soll ich etwa von den 1500 Euro 1500 abdrücken, damit die Finanzierung funtioniert?


----------



## Nuklon (13. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Was willst mit diesem Post eigentlich erreichen? Wenn du schon 1500 verdienst liegst du halt genau an der Grenze und hättest keine Nachteile davon.


----------



## Sash (13. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

1500 hört sich nett an. zudem sollte die einkommenssteuer komplett abgeschaft werden. was für ein beschiss das wir mind. 3 mal steuern zahlen dürfen.


----------



## Woohoo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Ein guter Text zum Thema Grundeinkommen:

Wirtschaftliche Freiheit  Blog Archiv  Gastbeitrag: Ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen für jeden - ein schlimmer Irrweg


----------



## taks (13. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



Sash schrieb:


> 1500 hört sich nett an. zudem sollte die einkommenssteuer komplett abgeschaft werden. was für ein beschiss das wir mind. 3 mal steuern zahlen dürfen.


 
Dafür wird dann wieder die MWST angehoben, oder es kommt die Vermögenssteuer


----------



## Bleipriester (16. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Analyse, was geschiet, wenn dieser Wahnsinn Realität wird.
Kurz vorweg: nach spätestens 3 bis 4 Monaten wären sämtliche Goldvorräte aufbebraucht, Deutschland wäre pleite.
Es müsste direkt unter die Kontrolle der EU, um das ultimative Chaos zu verhindern.
Was geschieht, wenn die Kassen leer sind (Es könen dann auch keine 1500 mehr gezahlt werden)?
1. Schließung aller öffentlichen Einrichtungen:
Politikbetrieb von Kommunaler bis zur Bundesebene wird unmöglich, Blibliotheken, Nahverkehr, Schulen, etc, stellen ihren Dienst ein.
2. Die Polizei kann ihren Dienst nicht mehr verrichten. Kriminalität verschlingt das Land.
3. Die Bundeswehr kann ihre Pflicht nicht mehr tun, die Grenzen könnten von Ländern wie Polen "In Frage gestellt" werden.
4. Die Infrastruktur verkümmert. Das ist dann egal, weil sowieso niemand mehr Auto fährt... 
5. ANARCHIE

Die Wirtschaft hat sich innerhalb dieser Lebensfrist von 3 bis 4 Monaten aus Deutschland zurückgezogen, soweit dies möglich ist.  Zu Essen wird es nicht mehr genug geben. Mord und Totschlag sind die unvermeidlichen Folgen.

Fazit:
Bevor solche Vögel ihr kindischen, naiven Ziele auch über Leichen durchsetzen können, werden sie von anderen Leuten gealtsam daran gehindert, das Land zu zerstören und seine Bewohner mit tonnenweise Honig um dem Mund in die Falle zu locken.
Wir werden diese Schwachsinnigen, egal woher sie kommen und wer sie sind, zu gegebener Zeit entfernen...


----------



## Nuklon (16. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Was soll man zu deinen Post sagen Bleipriester?
Weder gehst du auf die Finanzierung ein, noch kann Deutschland seine Währung mit Gold decken. (Das sind max 5% der Gesamtsumme)
Außerdem bekommt jeder Mensch in Deutschland mindestens Hartz IV, das heißt dass er mit 700 Euro im Monat (mit Miete) auskommen muss(ungefähr).
Heißt, wenn wir von den Vielverdienern mehr abnehmen, kann man dies locker finanzieren, da der Durschnittsverdienst um die 1500 netto liegen müsste.
Und überleg doch in deinen Phantasien! In den zwanzigern im 20. Jahrhundert bei den Weltwirtschaftskriesen und Inflationen sind die sich auch nicht an die Gurgel gesprungen, noch haben sie öffentliche Einrichtungen geschlossen. Nur politisch sind sie extrem weggetreten. Doch dies ist eine andere Baustelle.

Und Nahrungskrisen wurden in Deutschland schon ehr als genug bewältigt, nur kann sich dies unsere Generation nicht mehr vorstellen.
mfg Nuklon.


----------



## Woohoo (17. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

"Das Arbeitsangebot würde markant zurückgehen, die Produktion müsste schrumpfen – eine seltsame Empfehlung für das Szenario für einer alternden Gesellschaft."

"intergenerativen Verhaltensänderungen in bezug auf das Arbeitsangebot führen"

"Welche Anreize hat ein junger Mensch, sein Humankapital aufzubauen, wenn ihm ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen gezahlt wird? Außer der intrinsischen Motivation zu Höherem keine! Für viele wird es verlockend sein, im Grundeinkommen zu verweilen.--Wachstum erlahmt"


"Ein Grundeinkommen ist ein herrlicher Anreiz, in die Schattenwirtschaft abzudriften."

"Der Vorschlag würde mit einer immensen Steuererhöhung einhergehen. Nach Berechnungen eines Wirtschaftsforschungsinstituts wäre bei einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen von 800 € monatlich ein Gesamtsteuersatz bei der Einkommensteuer von 78 Prozent erforderlich. Warum sollen Unternehmer dann noch in Deutschland produzieren und investieren? Sie würden in Scharen das Land verlassen."


"Der Vorschlag bringt einen immensen Anreiz zur Wohlfahrtswanderung nach Deutschland!Der Vorschlag eines bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens in Deutschland würde eine Völkerwanderung unerreichten Ausmaßes aus dem Nicht-Europäischen Ausland in Bewegung setzen. Kommet alle, die Ihr mühselig und beladen seid."

Einige wenige Punkte warum es einfach irrsinnig ist.


----------



## Bleipriester (17. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



Nuklon schrieb:


> Was soll man zu deinen Post sagen Bleipriester?


Stimmt, Bleipriester, so Typen gehören in die Klapse.



Nuklon schrieb:


> Weder gehst du auf die Finanzierung ein, noch kann Deutschland seine Währung mit Gold decken. (Das sind max 5% der Gesamtsumme)


Ich habe schon zwei mal erwähnt, daß die Finanzierung nicht möglich ist und das Gold lediglich als letzte Reserve herangezogen habe, weil schon nach 3 bis 4 Monaten kein Geld mehr da ist.



Nuklon schrieb:


> Außerdem bekommt jeder Mensch in Deutschland mindestens Hartz IV, das heißt dass er mit 700 Euro im Monat (mit Miete) auskommen muss(ungefähr).


Harz IV bekommt nur, wer es beantragt, wer also arbeitet, zahlt Beiträge und kassiert nicht auch noch. Die Gesamtausgaben des Bundes für Harz IV belaufen sich auf rund 25 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr. Das ist locker zu bezahlen, nicht wie 1280 Milliarden, die keiner für kindische Ideen übrig hat!



Nuklon schrieb:


> Heißt, wenn wir von den Vielverdienern mehr abnehmen, kann man dies locker finanzieren, da der Durschnittsverdienst um die 1500 netto liegen müsste.


Wäre ich Vielverdiener, würde ich mein sauer verdientes Geld eher in eine Security-Mannschaft investieren, die mir diese Vögel vom Hals hält, die wie die Maden im Speck leben wollen, ohne was dafür zu tun!
Außerdem: Der Mittelstand schwimmt nicht im Geld, dort wird hart kalkuliert. Nimm da noch mehr Geld weg und die Unternhemen sterben.



Nuklon schrieb:


> Und überleg doch in deinen Phantasien!


Meine Phantasien? Ich will keine 1500! Ich will, und da wird mir jeder vernünftige Mensch zustimmnen, höchstens verhindern, daß wir hinterher alle unter diesen Schwachsinnigen, die das Geld regelrecht verbrennen, zu leiden haben. 



Nuklon schrieb:


> In den zwanzigern im 20. Jahrhundert bei den Weltwirtschaftskriesen und Inflationen sind die sich auch nicht an die Gurgel gesprungen, noch haben sie öffentliche Einrichtungen geschlossen. Nur politisch sind sie extrem weggetreten. Doch dies ist eine andere Baustelle.


 In der Wirtschaftskrise von 1929 bis 1933 hat niemand vorgeschlagen, daß Geld sinnlos zu verschenken. Daher wurde sie auch überwunden... 



Nuklon schrieb:


> Und Nahrungskrisen wurden in Deutschland schon ehr als genug bewältigt, nur kann sich dies unsere Generation nicht mehr vorstellen.


Guten Hunger


----------



## DOTL (17. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Also, während der großen Depression im Jahr 1929 und in den Folgejahren, hat man diverse Maßnahmen überlegt, wie man die Bürger wieder unterstützen kann und wie man die Konjunktur wieder beleben kann. Dabei hat man u.a. auch überlegt ostelbische Großgrundbesitzer zu enteignen und deren Vermögen damit (indirekt) dem Volk zu fließen zu lassen.
Jedoch war die damalige Krise auch eine eingeschleppte Krise aus den Folgeerscheinungen in den USA und aus den Folgen des ersten Weltkriegs bzw. des Versailler Vertrags.
1927, als es wirtschaftlich relativ gut ging, hat man die Arbeitslosenversicherung eingeführt. Damit hat man auch während der großen Depression versucht die Leute zu unterstützen, auch wenn dabei bestimmte Einschränkungen realisiert werden mussten.

Eine Währungsdeckung mit Gold gibt es seit dem Ende von Bretton Woods nicht mehr. Seit 1971 - insbesondere in Folge der enormen Staatsschulden der USA und der Kriegskosten in Vietnam - haben sich die USA und weitere Staaten eine Abkehr der Golddeckelung realisiert. Seitdem werden Währungen an der Wirtschaftskraft gemessen und nicht mehr an der gleichen Zahl des hinterlegten Werts an Gold. Es gibt nur wenige Staaten deren Währung noch direkt mit dem Goldpreis determiniert, wie es z.B. bei Südafrika der Fall ist.
Neben den USA verfügt Deutschland über die größten Goldreserven weltweit. Nur, fängt ein Staat an seine wertvollen Goldreserven zu verkaufen, dann wird dadurch auch ein Misstrauen in die eigene Währung vermittelt. Das würde das Währungs- und damit das Wirtschaftsgefüge dieses Landes durcheinander bringen bzw. erheblich gefährden. Wiederum würde das den weltweiten Goldpreis rasant zum Sinken bringen. Jedes Land darf jährlich eine bestimmte Menge seiner Goldreserven verkaufen, nur würde Deutschland jenen Prozentsatz ausnutzen, würde das zu einer Destabilisierung des Goldpreises führen. Abgesehen davon würde das dem Euro auch schaden. Gleiches Szenario würde sich in den USA abspielen, wenn sie das mit ihren Goldvorräten machen.
Einige CDU Politiker haben diese populistische Maßnahme geäußert, man solle den Staatshaushalt schonen und stattdessen die Konjunkturpakete mittels der Goldreserven finanzieren. Dass dies volkswirtschaftlich Humbug ist wissen die jeweiligen Politiker wohl selbst.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Hab nicht alles gelesen aber der Vorschlag ist nicht Finanzierbar..ich denke 1000 € würden schon reichen, dazu ein Kindergeld von 175 € fürs erste und für jedes weitere 175 plus 25 €.
 Ein Mindestlohn für jeden von 7,50 € sollte auch eingeführt werden! hat sich schon mal jemand von euch für 6 € im Lager den Arsch auf gerissen? sicher nicht.
das mag ja alles ganz gut sein was ich schreibe aber wie soll es finanziert werden?
Mein Vorschlag Erhöhung der Mehrwehrtsteuer auf 25% Abschaffung der Lohnsteuer und für Selbständige Einzelpersonen Abschaffung der Einkommenssteuer. Nichtabsetzbarkeit der Managerzulagen im Allgemeinen ab 50 T€, da dies keine echten Kosten sondern Prämien sind, diese sind als Geschenke anzusehen und daher bis 35 E absetzbar.
Weitere Maßnahmen die mir Sinnvoll erscheinen:
Abschaffen des Soli
senken der MWST für öffentliche Verkehrsmittel auf 7 %
senken des Grundkrankenkassenbetrages auf 11 % und somit den Kostenwettbewerb weiter Fördern, mag sein das dann einige Pleite gehen aber es ist besser so.


----------



## Woohoo (17. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Die Einkommensteuer ist ja wenigstens progressiv gestaffelt aber die Mehrwertsteuer nicht somit würden diejenigen die weniger verdienen mehr belastet.

Was ist mit Leuten die keine Lohnsteuer zahlen? Studenten, Arbeitslose, Rentner.....


----------



## Nuklon (17. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag Erhöhung der Mehrwehrtsteuer auf 25% Abschaffung der Lohnsteuer und für Selbständige Einzelpersonen Abschaffung der Einkommenssteuer. Nichtabsetzbarkeit der Managerzulagen im Allgemeinen ab 50 T€, da dies keine echten Kosten sondern Prämien sind, diese sind als Geschenke anzusehen und daher bis 35 E absetzbar.
> Weitere Maßnahmen die mir Sinnvoll erscheinen:
> Abschaffen des Soli
> senken der MWST für öffentliche Verkehrsmittel auf 7 %
> senken des Grundkrankenkassenbetrages auf 11 % und somit den Kostenwettbewerb weiter Fördern, mag sein das dann einige Pleite gehen aber es ist besser so.


Ähm, ich seh da ein Widerspruch bei dir.
Du forderst die Abschaffung der Lohnsteuer und die Nichtabsetzbarkeit von Gehältern, die ohne Lohnsteuer ja sowieso nicht abgesetzt werden können.
Außerdem ist die Einkommensteuer meines Wissens die Hauptertragsquelle in Deutschland. Wie Wohoo sagt würdest du damit die Betroffenen ja eher belasten.
Abschaffen des Soli==>indirekte Belastung für den Osten(die Löhne hier sind eh schon recht wenig, 6 Euro für Lagerarbeiten wären toll, soviel dazu)
Damit würde nochmehr Geld fehlen.

Senkung des Krankenkassenbeitrags auf 11% würde wieder mehr Eigenleistungen erfordern, heißt noch mehr die unteren Schichten belasten, da unser Gesundheitsystem nun einmal so teuer ist. Denn bestimmte Sachen könnten dann einfach nicht mehr finaziert werden.
 Es müssten 19-20% sein, um sich selbst finazieren zu können.
(Du könnteste aus einem FDP Lehrbuch abgeschrieben haben^^)


@Bleipriester: Die Finanzierung ist sehr wohl möglich. Nur gibt es Personen, die nix von ihrem Geld abgeben wollen und vom Sozialstaat nix halten. Die können sich natürlich niemals eine Finanzierung vorstellen
Wenn du außerdem meinst die Maden abhalten zu wollen, implizierst du ja damit indirekt, dass du es irgendwie an ihnen verdient haben musst. Denn die viel verdienen lassen meistens für sich arbeiten. 

Und du sagst selber das ALG II 25 Mrd kostet und keine 1280 Mrd. d.h. das es sehr wohl möglich sein könnte dieses Ziel zu erreichen.


----------



## JePe (17. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



Nuklon schrieb:


> Heißt, wenn wir von den Vielverdienern mehr abnehmen, kann man dies locker finanzieren, da der Durschnittsverdienst um die 1500 netto liegen müsste.



Warum sollten Mehrverdiener (die in der Regel auch Mehrleister und Mehrverantworter sind) eine dann vorhersehbar sprunghaft groesser werdende Zahl von Zuhausebleiber subventionieren?

Wusstest Du, dass die Spitzenverdiener -nach Auslegung des Statistischen Bundesamtes sind das Personen mit einem steuerpflichtigen Einkommen von mehr als €65.950 brutto - und von denen gibt es in der Bundesrepublik derzeit gerade einmal 450 Stueck; eine Zahl, die Oskar L. gerne verschweigt- etwa 50 Prozent der erhobenen Einkommenssteuer in Deutschland zahlen? Reicht das wirklich immer noch nicht?

Was machen wir, wenn "da oben" alles abgeschoepft und nichts mehr da ist, was umverteilt werden kann? Nachdrucken?


----------



## Nuklon (18. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Diese Zahlen von Jepe sind schlichtweg falsch, da es allein in Deutscland letztes Jahr über 3000 Einkommensmillionäre gegeben hat(Quelle ARD, ich suche gern heute nachmittag noch einmal nach). 
Und wenn wir mal 450 annehmen, diese 450 Stück(auch diese sind bloß Humankapital) 50% der Einkommensteuer zahlen, ich sage mal von 200 Mrd.(Jahr/Einkommen/Anteil an Gesamtsteueraufkommen
2003 172,036 35,87 %Wikipedia), dann müssten diese zusammen 200 Mrd verdienen, d.h. jeder müsste knapp an die 500 Mio im Jahr verdienen. Demgegenüber stehen zwei Drittel der Bevölkerung, die nicht einmal den Durchschnittsverdienst in Deutschland bekommen. Jetzt denkt auch nur eine Minute ernsthaft darüber nach, ob so ein System auf die Dauer gerecht und stabil sein kann. Und genau darum geht es doch meines Wissens bei der 1500 Euro Diskussion. 
Denn komischerweise gab es in den Zeiten der sozialen Marktwirtschaft weniger "Schmarotzer", die euer sauer verdeintes Geld auch haben wollen.

Statistik: Durchschnittsverdienst auf 3.064 Euro gestiegen


d.h. Wir reden hier immer noch von der Hälfte()

Und eure Logik. 
1. Verdienen die dann immer noch mehr als der Rest
2. Geben die Personen mit dem angehobenen Grundkeinkommen dann auch mehr Geld aus und dies direkter in die Wirtschaft, da sie weder es auf Konten parken noch Hedgefonds damit füttern. Dementsprechend würde dies sogar zu einer Binnenwirtschaftsbelebung führen und diese sich somit selbst fianzieren. Denn mehr Geld führt auch zu mehr Arbeit.

Whaah ich muss auf Arbeit...

PS: was Oskar Lafontaine redet, interessiert mich nicht die Bohne(wie so ziemlich der Rest von der Linkspartei.)


----------



## Gast3737 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



Nuklon schrieb:


> Ähm, ich seh da ein Widerspruch bei dir.
> [..].


ich nicht wo denn?



Nuklon schrieb:


> Du forderst die Abschaffung der Lohnsteuer und die Nichtabsetzbarkeit von Gehältern, die ohne Lohnsteuer ja sowieso nicht abgesetzt werden können.[..]


weil du das nicht verstanden hast erkläre ich dir das nicht extra nochmal, scheinbar disskutierst du hier mit ohne zu überlegen was ich mit den Managerzulagen meine, liest wohl keine Zeitung oder guckst Nachrichten?




Nuklon schrieb:


> Statistik: Durchschnittsverdienst auf 3.064 Euro gestiegen)



und was hat das zu sagen? glaube nicht das hier mit einem Median gerechnet wurde, nur dieser ist Robust gegen Ausreisser. ich denke das die meisten Einkommen so bei ca. 1000 bis 1750 € liegen..diese Einkommen sind die Haupteinnahmequelle.

Welchen Effekt hat der Wegfall des Soli und Lohnsteuer für Einzelpersonen und Selbstständige? Diese haben mehr Geld für Ihre Ausgaben zur verfügung.
Welchen Effekt hat die erhöhung der MwSt? alle Zahlen RV, PV, AV gerecht nach ihrem Besitz und nach Ihren Ausgaben in den Topf ein. Jeder bekommt dann ein Stück vom Kuchen ab. Hier ist die Einführung einer Zumutbaren Grundrente und Arbeitslosengeld gut. RV, PV und AV können freiwillig gezahlt werden und somit die Rente und das AL-Geld aufbessern.


----------



## JePe (18. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Diese 450 Personen haben natuerlich nicht die Haelfte des Gesamtsteueraufkommens entrichtet - aber eben 50 Prozent des Einkommenssteueraufkommens. Gemessen daran, dass Du Dein Finanzierungskonzept ja wesentlich an diesem Personenkreis aufhaengst, waere etwas mehr Sorgfalt bei der Recherche angebracht?

Auf eine Antwort auf die Frage, warum diese Personen noch mehr von den Werten, die sie erarbeitet haben, abgeben sollten, warte ich immer noch.

Und die Zahl ist sehr wohl richtig.


----------



## Woohoo (18. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Wenn jeder 1500€ bekommt dann verteilt man fast das komplette Volkseinkommen ohne das dafür jemand Arbeitet. Was soll dem noch gezahlt werden der tatsächlich noch arbeitet? Woher sollen noch Dividenden, Gewinn und Zinsen bezahlt werden?

Im Endeffekt führt es zu einer riesigen neu Umverteiliung die nicht effizient ist und auch nicht gerechter.




> Dementsprechend würde dies sogar zu einer Binnenwirtschaftsbelebung führen und diese sich somit selbst fianzieren. Denn mehr Geld führt auch zu mehr Arbeit.



Gerade Leute die eh schon genug verdienen geben einen kleineren Teil des dazugekommenen Geldes aus, zu dem wird ein Teil nicht in die Binnenwirtschaft investiert. Deutschland hat eine sehr hohen Sparquote natürlich bleibt da Geld auf den Konten liegen.

Dann noch die Zuwanderer die ihr Geld natürlich dafür verwenden werden es nach Hause zu transferieren um ihre Familien zu unterstützen. 
Zuwanderung wird zudem auch zunehmen weil die Aussicht auf 1000€ die Menschen anzieht. Die Menschen nehmen ja jetzt schon die härtesten Wege nach Europa auf sich.



Grundeinkommen ist einfach nur der Wunsch auch ohne was zu Leisten total abgesichert zu sein und sich was leisten zu können.
Die 1500€ müssen auch erstmal erschaffen werden und das nicht in dem man die Druckerpresse anwirft sondern durch Produktion von Waren.
Irgendjemand muss die 1500€ zahelen und das soll in dieser Theorie des Grundeinkommens möglichst immer der Andere sein


----------



## Bleipriester (18. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



DOTL schrieb:


> Nur, fängt ein Staat an seine wertvollen Goldreserven zu verkaufen, dann wird dadurch auch ein Misstrauen in die eigene Währung vermittelt. Das würde das Währungs- und damit das Wirtschaftsgefüge dieses Landes durcheinander bringen bzw. erheblich gefährden.


Betragen die Staatsausgaben nur für diese tolle Idee mehr, als der Staat einnimt, wäre der Erlös aus dem Goldverkauf unverzichtbar, um den Betrieb wenigstens noch für ein paar Wochen aufrecht zu erhalten.





RuneDRS schrieb:


> Hab nicht alles gelesen aber der Vorschlag ist nicht Finanzierbar..ich denke 1000 € würden schon reichen, dazu ein Kindergeld von 175 € fürs erste und für jedes weitere 175 plus 25 €.
> Ein Mindestlohn für jeden von 7,50 € sollte auch eingeführt werden! hat sich schon mal jemand von euch für 6 € im Lager den Arsch auf gerissen? sicher nicht.
> das mag ja alles ganz gut sein was ich schreibe aber wie soll es finanziert werden?
> Mein Vorschlag Erhöhung der Mehrwehrtsteuer auf 25% Abschaffung der Lohnsteuer und für Selbständige Einzelpersonen Abschaffung der Einkommenssteuer. Nichtabsetzbarkeit der Managerzulagen im Allgemeinen ab 50 T€, da dies keine echten Kosten sondern Prämien sind, diese sind als Geschenke anzusehen und daher bis 35 E absetzbar.
> ...


Noch einmal: Dieser Vorschlag sieht vor, jedem Bürger 1500 Euro monatlich zukommenzulassen. Jedem, auch denen, die nichts benötigen, zusammen mit den Kindern, die 1000 Euro bekommen habe ich also Ausgaben von 1,28 Billionen Euro errechnet. Das allein übersteigt das Einkommen von 1 Billion. Und es bleibt dann auch nichts mehr für andere Ausgaben übrig, wie ich bereits angeführt habe. Mit oder ohne Gold, wir wäre alle verloren, darum gehts!




Nuklon schrieb:


> Und du sagst selber das ALG II 25 Mrd kostet und keine 1280 Mrd. d.h. das es sehr wohl möglich sein könnte dieses Ziel zu erreichen.


 Bedenke, daß der Staat auch andere Ausgaben hat:
Er nimmt ungefähr 40 Milliarden Schulden im Jahr auf, hat also Ausgaben von 1040 Milliarden Euro. Wir ziehen jetzt folgendes ab, was alles durch die 1500 Euro gedeckt wäre:
Arbeitsagentur: Verwaltungskosten und Zahlungen
ARGE : "
Rente : "

So macht vielleicht 100 Millarden. Die können wir aber nicht abziehen, weil dann ja auch die Beitragszahlungen für die Sozial- Rentenversicherungen entfallen, es bleiben also 1040 Miliarden, da wir in der Rechung der Einfachheit halber von einer kostendeckenden Verwaltung der Behörden asugehen, dies ist in echt nicht immer der Fall, denn manchmal haben die Arbeitsagenturen einen Überschuss und manchmal benötigen sie etwas mehr.

Macht also 1040 Milliarden plus 1280 Milliarden!
Das sind 2320 Milliarden an Ausgaben für den Staat bei einem Einkommen von 1000 Millarden: UNMÖGLICH!

Du kannst keine 1320 Milliarden aus den Mehrverdienern pressen, damit das Paradies-System ohne Schulden zu machen klarkommt, so viel Geld ist nicht ganz einfach garnicht vorhanden, zumal das auch in hohem Maße ungerecht wäre.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn jeder 1500€ bekommt dann verteilt man fast das komplette Volkseinkommen ohne das dafür jemand Arbeitet. Was soll dem noch gezahlt werden der tatsächlich noch arbeitet? Woher sollen noch Dividenden, Gewinn und Zinsen bezahlt werden?


Eben, es sind Träumereien...

Fazit:
Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, würde dieses System innerhalb weniger Monate in die Zahlungsunfähigkeit Deutschlands führen. Es führt in die Anarchie.

Und ich möchte die Moral dieser Idee mal veranschaulichen:

 und  gehen hin und 
verursachen.
Jetzt haben sie Genug Geld und machen das:

Dann ist das Geld leer und als Ergebnis haben wir das:

Also, sie stehlen der Wirtschaft und dem Staat das Geld, versaufen es und hinterlassen verbrannte Erde...

Ich hoffe, das Thema ist jetzt abgehakt...


----------



## Nuklon (18. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> weil du das nicht verstanden hast erkläre ich dir das nicht extra nochmal, scheinbar disskutierst du hier mit ohne zu überlegen was ich mit den Managerzulagen meine, liest wohl keine Zeitung oder guckst Nachrichten?
> Ja, schon.


Managerzulagen werden wo von der Einkommensteuer abgezogen?Eher als Boni vorbeigeschleust. 
Ich würde wenn ich etwas nicht verstehe, mich gern schon über einen Aufklärungsversuch freuen. Dass wir aneinander vorbeireden, kann an unseren doch sehr leichten Standpunktsunterschieden liegen.


> und was hat das zu sagen? glaube nicht das hier mit einem Median gerechnet wurde, nur dieser ist Robust gegen Ausreisser. ich denke das die meisten Einkommen so bei ca. 1000 bis 1750 € liegen..diese Einkommen sind die Haupteinnahmequelle.


Das Statistische Bundesamt wird schon ausreichend qualifiziertes Personal in ihren Reihen haben. Lass das mal den ihre Sorge sein.

 Wenn wir den Teil der Gesellschaft rauslassen, der besonders davon provitiert, nämlich die absoluten Überverdiener, müssten wir für den Median aber auch die absoluten Ausreißer nach unten raußnehmen. Und damit würde alles hinfällig werden. Denn genau um die geht es doch?


> Welchen Effekt hat der Wegfall des Soli und Lohnsteuer für Einzelpersonen und Selbstständige? Diese haben mehr Geld für Ihre Ausgaben zur verfügung.


 ?? Einzelpersonen schließt für mich alle ein. 
Außerdem kann dies wegen der Steuergerechtigkeit niemals durchgesetzt werden.


> Welchen Effekt hat die erhöhung der MwSt? alle Zahlen RV, PV, AV gerecht nach ihrem Besitz und nach Ihren Ausgaben in den Topf ein. Jeder bekommt dann ein Stück vom Kuchen ab. Hier ist die Einführung einer Zumutbaren Grundrente und Arbeitslosengeld gut. RV, PV und AV können freiwillig gezahlt werden und somit die Rente und das AL-Geld aufbessern.


 Juppi du schlägst also ein Grundsystem vor, dass wir schon haben, es nennt sich ALG II und gibt allen Sozialbedüftigen einen zumutbaren Regelsatz. Dieses von dir vorgeschlagene System bevorzugt wieder die einkommenstarken, da diese es sich leisten können, während die unteren Lohn-/Gehaltsgruppen natürlich darauf verzichten werden, da ihnen der Markt bei der Möglichkeit des Verzichts sofort höhere Preise beschafft, dass sie darauf verzichten müssen. (Angebot/Nachfrage)

@jepe: meine Zahlen bezogen sich schon auf die Einkommensteuer
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einkommensteuer_(Deutschland)
(Falls du mir nicht glaubst.) 
In deinem Artikel steht, dass es 450 Spitzenverdiener gibt, die im Durschnitt 8 Mio verdienen. und alle Personen die mehr als 6xxxx Euro verdienen für 50%+x Prozent verantwortkich sind.
Andere Zahlen sind hier zu finden:
DasErste.de - Monitor - Fiskus schont Millionäre
Diese sind wesentlich höher, auch wenn da großzügig aufgerundet wird, sind 500.000 immer noch recht viel.
@Bleipriester: Ich habe dir bereits 3 Mal erklärt, das der Staat die Summe nicht allein aufbringen soll.
Außerdem sagte ich bereits weiter vorn, das die Idee sowieso Schwachsinn ist, da dies in einer Inflation endet, weil der Markt einfach die Preise anpasst. Egal wieviel gezahlt wird und woher das Geld stammt. Ich diskutiere hier bloß möglichkeiten der Finanzierung durch, weil hier doch schon recht gute udn eigentümliche Ideen vorhanden sind.
mfg Nuklon
PS: An alle die ihre Ausreden immer alles auf die Sozialschmarotzer schieben um ihre Ideen zu rechtfertigen,  mussten noch nie für 5 Euro brutto die Stunde arbeiten und mit weniger als ALG II nach hause gehen.
Dafür hat sich dann aber aber der Gewinn eines hartarbeiten Menschen in verantwortlicher Position erhöht, der natürlich nicht einsieht warum er was abgeben soll.^^ Soziale Marktwirtschaft heißt für mich, dass genug für alle da sein soll. Egal was dieser ersteinmal macht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



JePe schrieb:


> Diese 450 Personen haben natuerlich nicht die Haelfte des Gesamtsteueraufkommens entrichtet - aber eben 50 Prozent des Einkommenssteueraufkommens.
> 
> ...
> 
> Und die Zahl ist sehr wohl richtig.



Lies nochmal:
"Spitzenverdiener", also Personen, die "mehr als 65 950 Euro brutto" im Jahr verdienen, bringen 50% der Einkommenssteuererklärung auf.
Die oberen 10% der Verdiener (über 133200€), bringen nur noch 20% der Lohnsteuer ein.
Die 450 Leute verdienen mehr als 8 Millionen im Jahr und sind deswegen erwähnt, weil sie trotz der formell hohen Steuersätze einen realen Steuersatz von 34% zahlen - der Rest versickert in diversen Steuerschlupflöchern.



Bezüglich der Finanzierungsdebatte insgesamt:
Wenn man die Transaktionen zwischen Staat, Bürgern und Gehaltszahlern mal einfach als Black Box betrachtet, dann geht da soviel Wert rein, wie durch Arbeitsleistung geschaffen wird, und am Ende fällt soviel raus, wie durch Konsum von Verbrauchsgüttern verbraucht wird - unabhängig davon, was dazwischen passiert (es sei denn, jemand verbrennt Geld  )
Führt man ein bedingungloses Grundeinkommen ein, entfällt ggf. ein Teil der Arbeitsleistung (wobei man hier sehr sorgfältig rechnen muss: Wenn jemand beschließt, vom Grundeinkommen zu leben und den ganzen Tag in Foren Hardwareberatung durchzuführen, dann leistet er auch eine Arbeit, die dem Gesamtsystem zu gute kommt. Nur Leute, die ihre Zeit zum persönlichen Vergnügen nutzen oder Tätikeiten nachgehen, die niemandem etwas nützen und die zur Zeit niemand macht, erzeugen einen Netto-Arbeitsleistungsverlust)
Der Verbrauch am anderen Ende könnte sich auch ein bißchen ändern, da sich die Konsummöglichkeiten weiter Bevölkerungskreise ändern.

Wie genau diese Veränderungen in der Mitte ablaufen, hat mit der Finanzierung aber nichts zu tun: Zusätzlich zu finanzieren ist nur die Differenz, die durch weniger genutzte Arbeitskraft und mehr Verbrauch entsteht (wenn es überhaupt dazu kommt. Beim Verbrauch könnten sich z.B. sogar Besserungen einstellen. Z.B. in dem Pendler, die zur Zeit kaum über die Runden kommen, ihren Job eher aufgeben - und ihn damit für Leute freimachen, die gar nicht pendeln müssen)
Alles andere sind nur Umverteilungen innerhalb der Gesellschaft, die aber -solange die Interaktionen zwischen Deutschland und Ausland konstant bleiben- keine Belastung für den Staat darstellen.

(letzteres sicherzustellen wäre dann auch der Knackpunkt bzw. die Unmöglichkeit, an der alle derartige auf Gleichverteilung abzielende Ideen scheitern - s.o.)


----------



## JePe (19. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

O.K., nach 4mal Lesen steht da etwas anderes, als ich zuerst verstanden habe. Jedenfalls teilweise - denn auch zehn Prozent sind ein relativ kleiner Teil, der einen relativ grossen Teil (und das ist die Haelfte) der Einkommensteuer entrichtet. Die Logik, diese noch hoeher belasten zu wollen, erschliesst sich mir auch immer noch nicht. Das ist lediglich Flickwerk im Nachkommastellenbereich, aber keine wirkliche Kurskorrektur.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Leg noch zweimal nach: 10% entrichten nicht die Hälfte, sondern ein Fünftel.
Und auf der zweiten Seite wird sogar vermerkt, dass die besonders schwere Steuerlast eher in der Mitte liegt:
"Klar wird auch, dass Einkommen zwischen 37 500 und 100 000, die 27,3 Prozent der Haushalte repräsentieren, 51 Prozent der Einkommenssteuern entrichten und kräftig zur Kasse gebeten werden."
D.h. bereits bei dieser Gruppe ist der Anteil an den Steuern fast doppelt so hoch, wie an der Bevölkerung - eine Stufe höher ist er dann genau das Doppelte. Die Steuerlast steigt also ab einer gewissen, nicht so hohen Grenze (37500€/Jahr dürften selbst für links-fast-außen noch im Bereich realistischer Löhne liegen) nur noch sehr langsam an, der umverteilende Effekt ist somit gerade ganz oben nicht so stark ausgeprägt, wie man das (vielleicht) gern hätte.
Besonders heftig ist dagegen der Anstieg zwischen den unteren und der Mittelschicht - mit dem Ergebniss, dass der Aufstieg in dieses wichtige Segment (in dem z.B. die besten Bedingungen für die Gründung der beliebten KMUs herscht) erschwert ist, das Abwandern nach oben aber vergleichsweise leicht -> sich öffnende Schere.


----------



## Nuklon (20. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Jup, darum kämpfen auch soviel um stärkere Gehaltserhöhungen, da einige bei 1-1,5 Prozent Erhöhung noch einbüßen, weil sie die Einkommensteuer einholt.
Und man muss sehen das bei 37500 Euro Schätzungsweise 17500 an Steuern und Sozialabgaben wegfallen. dann ist man bei 20.000 und das ergibt im Monat 1667 Euro, also knapp drüber. 
Allerdings reicht die Spanne jetzt von einem Bruttolohn von 3150-8333. 
Wenn dass noch als Mittelschicht zählt, wundere ich mich gar nicht, warum der Osten als arm bezeichnet wird.


----------



## kwku (25. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Ich begreife nicht, dass solche Themen ernsthaft diskutiert werden.
Im Moment haben wir in Wirtschaft und Politik doch wohl ganz andere Sorgen.


----------



## Nuklon (25. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Ja, die Frage ist: Woher sie kommen und warum sie entstanden sind. Danach wirst du sehen, dass dieses Thema gar nicht so abwegig ist.


----------



## JePe (25. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

... sie ruehren daher, dass sich die Geld- von der Wertschoepfung durch die Realwirtschaft zu weit entfernt hat - eine Blase ist entstanden, die jetzt kollabiert (nebenbei ein Beweis dafuer, dass der Markt sich eben tatsaechlich selbst reguliert - mit mal mehr, mal weniger und diesmal mit mehr Kollateralschaden; ob man das will, ist eine andere Frage).

Wie kann ein bGE -bei dem ebendieses Prinzip in die Sozialsysteme eingebaut wird, naemlich Geld ohne Leistung zu verteilen- hier helfen ... ?


----------



## Nuklon (25. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Die Sache ist eher, dass viele ihr aufgeblasenes Geld in reale Güter gesteckt haben und mit dem Zusammenfall der Blase jetzt die reale Wirtschaft in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.


----------



## JePe (25. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Die Realwirtschaft kriselt, weil weniger virtuelles Geld unter den Konsumenten ausgeschuettet wird und dieser damit weniger teure (Konsum)Gueter anschaffen kann, ja. Das ist aber kein Fehler, sondern "nur" die Konsequenz aus einer ganzen Reihe von Fehlern.

Die Frage, wie ein bGE -das denselben Mechanismus darstellt, naemlich die Verteilung von Geld, ohne es an die Schaffung von Gegenwerten zu knuepfen- hier helfen kann, stellt sich damit aber unveraendert?


----------



## Nuklon (25. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*

Mir auch, ich dachte dass wir darüber schon einig waren. Ich würde den Ausgangsvorschlag gern modifizieren und anpassen, nur fehlt mir die Zeit dazu und ich glaub auch nicht dies hier zu diskutieren. Was aber eher an der Art des Forums, als an den Diskussionsteilnehmern liegt, die hier sehr gut sind(Mal ein Lob an die regelmäßigen Teilnehmer)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



JePe schrieb:


> ... sie ruehren daher, dass sich die Geld- von der Wertschoepfung durch die Realwirtschaft zu weit entfernt hat - eine Blase ist entstanden, die jetzt kollabiert (nebenbei ein Beweis dafuer, dass der Markt sich eben tatsaechlich selbst reguliert - mit mal mehr, mal weniger und diesmal mit mehr Kollateralschaden; ob man das will, ist eine andere Frage).



Die Probleme der Politik resultieren eben genau daraus, dass man das eigentlich nicht will 



> Wie kann ein bGE -bei dem ebendieses Prinzip in die Sozialsysteme eingebaut wird, naemlich Geld ohne Leistung zu verteilen- hier helfen ... ?



Z.B. in dem es den Konsum in weiten Teilen von der Wirtschaftsleistung entkoppelt.
Die aktuell angesprochenen Konjunkturmaßnahmen zielen darauf ab, eine Fortpflanzung der Krise über den Konsumenten zu verhindern, in dem man dafür sorgt, dass trotz Arbeitsplatzrisiko, reduzierter Arbeitszeiten,... weiter konsumiert wird. Es gibt wohl wenig, was in dieser Situation einen stärkeren Effekt erzielen könnte, als die Aussage "du kriegst einen nenneswerten Teil deiner Einkünfte weiterhin, egal was passiert"?
Auch die Entstehung der Krise aus einer Immobilienblase wäre sehr viel schwerer gewesen:
Wenn ich sichere Einkünfte habe, passiert es nicht mehr ganz so schnell, dass ich meinen Kreditverpflichtungen nicht mehr nachkommen kann.

Und zu guter letzt bedingt natürlich ein Ansatz, dass Arbeit im heutigen Sinne extrem verteurt (weil das alte Argument "arbeite oder vegetier vor dich hin" nicht mehr gilt und man -je nach Aufgabe- schon mit nenneswerten Summen beeindrucken muss), auch eine Verschiebung in der Bedeutung einzelner Werte: Rohstoffe, Immobilien, Firmen,... - alles, was starken Schwankungen unterliegen oder Grundlage für eine Blase sein kann, bleibt weitesgehend unbeeinflusst. Arbeitskraft/Löhne muss aber ein viel größerer Wert beigemessen werden, als zur Zeit. Da Arbeitskraft aber eine reale Sache und denkbar ungeeignet für Spekulationen ist, bedeutet das auch, dass ein größerer Teil des Finanzvolumens auf krisensichere Bereiche konzentriert ist. Das nicht unerhebliche Volumen des Grundeinkommens selbst befindet sich sogar in der Hand des startes. Somit wird das gesamte System träger und weniger anfällig für Spekulationsblasen.
(Parallelen zum theoretischen Sozialismus lassen sich imho ziehen)


----------



## JePe (27. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Probleme der Politik resultieren eben genau daraus, dass man das eigentlich nicht will



Die Probleme der Politik resultieren eher daher, dass man von allem etwas will. Ein wenig Blase zum Abschoepfen hier, ein wenig Regulierung da.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Z.B. in dem es den Konsum in weiten Teilen von der Wirtschaftsleistung entkoppelt.



Das bedeutet uebersetzt nichts anderes, als Konsum von Produktion abzukoppeln. "Es" muss aber erst von "denen" produziert werden, ehe "es" von "denen" konsumiert werden kann. Selbst wenn man die oekonomischen Auswirkungen eines bGE ignoriert (was schon schwer genug ist), wuerde es trotzdem nicht funktionieren - weil niemand, jedenfalls aber nicht mehr genuegend Menschen in der Landwirtschaft, weiten Teilen der Dienstleistung (Klos putzen ist auch eine ...) etc arbeiten wuerde - wir aber auch kein Volk von Bildhauern und Aktmalern sein koennen.

Dass ich es fuer oekonomisch nicht darstellbar halte (Konsumsteuer treibt Lebenshaltungskosten, "Reichensteuer" ist nicht nachhaltig), hatte ich ja schon geschrieben.

Und das wir EU-Mitglied sind und in der EU Freizuegigkeit (und damit meine ich nicht sie sexuelle) gilt, sollte in dem Kontext auch beachtet werden.

Unterm Strich ist fuer mich ein bGE als gesellschaftliches Modell in einer Nicht-Gene-Roddenberry-Welt illusorisch und als Rezept zur Krisenbewaeltigung voellig fehl am Platz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2009)

*AW: Reformvorschlag: bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen von 1500 Euro für jeden*



JePe schrieb:


> Das bedeutet uebersetzt nichts anderes, als Konsum von Produktion abzukoppeln. "Es" muss aber erst von "denen" produziert werden, ehe "es" von "denen" konsumiert werden kann. Selbst wenn man die oekonomischen Auswirkungen eines bGE ignoriert (was schon schwer genug ist), wuerde es trotzdem nicht funktionieren - weil niemand, jedenfalls aber nicht mehr genuegend Menschen in der Landwirtschaft, weiten Teilen der Dienstleistung (Klos putzen ist auch eine ...) etc arbeiten wuerde - wir aber auch kein Volk von Bildhauern und Aktmalern sein koennen.



Wir können aber ein Volk von hochbezahlten Kloputzern, Landwirtschaftshelfern und knapp kalkulierenden Musikern sein 
Ich geb zu, dass die Auswirkungen weitreichend und aktuell nicht überschaubar sind, aber es wäre interessant, was bei rauskommt.



> Dass ich es fuer oekonomisch nicht darstellbar halte (Konsumsteuer treibt Lebenshaltungskosten, "Reichensteuer" ist nicht nachhaltig), hatte ich ja schon geschrieben.



Zu mindest bei der Konsumsteuer hab ich da meiner Erinnerung nach auch zugestimmt.



> Und das wir EU-Mitglied sind und in der EU Freizuegigkeit (und damit meine ich nicht sie sexuelle) gilt, sollte in dem Kontext auch beachtet werden.



Da sowieso.
Zwei grundverschiedene Systeme -und bGe würde das System grundlegend umkrempeln- können nicht frei interagieren und dabei beide überleben, das haben Sozialismusansätze eindrucksvoll bewiesen.
Wenn ein besseres (?) System aufgrund seiner schlechten Umgebung keine Chancen hat, sollte man nicht das System wegschmeißen, sondern sich Gedanken über die Umgebung machen 



> Unterm Strich ist fuer mich ein bGE als gesellschaftliches Modell in einer Nicht-Gene-Roddenberry-Welt illusorisch und als Rezept zur Krisenbewaeltigung voellig fehl am Platz.



Roddenberry muss es für bGe imho nicht sein (Marktwirtschaft z.B. passt gut dazu, Kapital spielt schon im Wort eine größere Rolle, als in der ganzen Föderation), aber mit letzterem hast du sicher Recht: Große Änderungen muss man dann tätigen, wenn es bergauf geht.
Also erst am Ende einer Krise. Wenn man sich über die Art dieser Änderungen einig ist, kann man aber ggf. den Anstrengungen bei der Krisenbewältigung einen zweiten Sinn geben. (um mein Lieblingsbeispiel zu geben: Wenn man sich einig ist, dass die rumänische Autoindustrie besser gestellt werden sollte, kämpft man mit Abwrackprämien gegen die Krise. Wenn man sich einig ist, dass die heimische Wirtschaft gestärkt und die Ölimporte nachhaltig gesenkt werden sollten, fördert man statt dessen den Bau von alteranativen Kraftwerken)


----------

